
Apple Opens Laboratory in Taiwan To Develop New Screens - jweir
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-15/apple-said-to-open-secret-lab-in-taiwan-to-develop-displays
======
Kor-Chung_Tai
interesting ... thanks for the sharing....

------
tdkl
I hope with all that cash laying around they'll hire some developers to invest
in software quality, performance and stability, specially on iOS.

Cook seems to have forgotten that it was iOS that brought the customers, not
shiny bricks with high margins.

